# Puppy torturers



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

PETA Helps Nab YouTube Puppy Torturers | PETA.org

From the above article:

A man and a boy who physically and psychologically tortured several small dogs in a series of sadistic YouTube videos have been charged with multiple counts of felony and misdemeanor cruelty to animals.

The videos show 22-year-old Joshua Moore and a teenage boy hanging and spinning a dog by a leash, violently ripping duct tape off a dog's testicles, and biting a dog's neck until he cried in pain. The pair is also shown hiding a mother dog's five puppies and watching as she frantically searches for them, repeatedly throwing the mother dog in the air, trying to force a dog to eat feces, and pouring lemon juice down a dog's throat, among other horrors.

The video has been removed by YouTube but it was downloaded by Peta so they would have the evidence.

:mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad2::angry:

Horrible,sickening and evil

Poor puppies


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't bring myself to watch this. In my opinion there is no help that can be given to individuals like this no matter how many years they spend in prision. What happens when the kick they get from torturing a helpless animal is not enough for them does it then escalate to children?


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

912142 said:


> I can't bring myself to watch this. In my opinion there is no help that can be given to individuals like this no matter how many years they spend in prision. What happens when the kick they get from torturing a helpless animal is not enough for them does it then escalate to children?


Yeah I hope they rot in hell! In my opinion people who do stuff like that should get a lot more punishment than they do at the moment if they had been torturing a human they would be never let out of prison(hopefully) but because its just an animal to some peoples eyes the punishment will be a lot less tough.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

this is heartbreaking, I cant click the link your description alne has made me cry :frown5:


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

That is absolutely evil. I cannot say any more, or I will end up writing a rant spanning a few pages.


----------



## AlexJC (Jan 25, 2012)

What is wrong with some people?!

This is truely awful.

I can't bring myself to watch the video. I hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

I just read the PETA story. It's so sad! Can't believe they cause so much pain to they poor dogs! Makes me sick! 10 dogs in total!! Shocking!

Kids these days are turning into something else. I know that was in America but I know it happens in the UK too. Just last week I caught my neighbours 5 year old hanging my cat out THEIR window by the collar! Lucky he slipped out it and landed on his feet, was only about 6 feet drop. After having a very heated chat with his mum she apparently didn't know my cat was in her house, but then went on to tell me they had been grabbing him by the legs to get him out!

Tougher laws need to be passed! Especially in this country.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't watch it, i wish people wouldn't put these type of videos on here:cursing::cursing: you might think you are helping but it just makes a lot of people distressed :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Would just like to add DON'T DO IT :nonod::nonod::nonod::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Superash said:


> Can't watch it, i wish people wouldn't put these type of videos on here:cursing::cursing: you might think you are helping but it just makes a lot of people distressed :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


The video was removed from YouTube, I wasn't posting the video just information.


----------



## kudagirl (Jan 24, 2012)

HI,
I think that what anyone who hurts any animal should have done to them just what they have done to the animal, no buts or ifs it is too easy to say they didnt know what they were doing it wasnt there fault they were told to do it .
It makes my blood boil when you get these do gooders if it was done to there pets would they have the same outlook.

Sue


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Never watch anything like this, the people involved are sick and get their pleasure from shocking others. Cant see the point of upsetting myself when it wont help the animals involved. People need stringing up.


----------



## Quintinerion (Mar 12, 2012)

I think they should have to post an address of these 2 so everyone can tell them in person how they feel about the horrific things they did to those poor dogs! That would be justice! And it might even make it to you tube!:mad2::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

i cant even bring myself to watch it

THOSE PEOPLE.....................
ARE CRUEL HORRIBLE STUPID IDIOTIC SICK MEAN TWISTED:cursing: and the list goes on
THEY DESERVE TO GO TO JAIL FOR LIFE, GET DUCT TAPE RIPED OF THEIR TESTICLES, BE BITTEN MY THOUSANDS OF MAN EATING MOSQUITOES, BE FORCE FED DOG POO, PORED LEMON JUICE DOWN THEIR THROATS, HIDDEN ALL OF THEIR CLOHES AND THEIR FAMILIES, AND EVRYTHING ELSE THAT THEY DID TO THOSE POOR DOGS DONE STRAIGHT BACK TO THEM AND THEN HUNG BY HIS NECK BY A LEAD, AND SEE HOW HE FEELS:cursing:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry I cant watch it, the description was enough. I have the answer though, it's got two barrels and I wouldn't give it a second thought were I allowed to mete out the justice they deserve


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

sick ba****ds :cursing: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think people need to take a look at PETA as well, they're not much better, in fact they are no better, than the people they've *caught* in this instance.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I honestly would hang them. The world would be much, much better without people like this, if they are prosecuted they'll no doubt just get slaps on the wrist and go off to do it again. If they do end up in prison the tax payer pays to keep scum like this alive and healthy, providing a roof and three square.

I'd not miss any sleep at all if scum like this were hung drawn and quartered. I'd do it myself if they asked. Some might disagree but they deserve everything they get.

I can only hope one day someone returns the favour and tortures them one day.


----------



## kenrichatkins (Apr 17, 2012)

If only I could be the Superman of this dogs. As I am reading the thread I realize how hard is there to be with their situation. SO SAD!:thumbdown:


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

omg this is soo sick poor poor animals


----------



## Royce020 (May 7, 2012)

Heart broken! Hate those evil things!!!


----------



## 5000backlinks (May 7, 2012)

A 7-month-old puppy was tortured. Now, Mobile County Animal Control needs your help to find the person who did it. Animal Control says someone shot the shepherd-hound mix in one of his legs, another was broken in several places and set on fire.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

5000backlinks said:


> A 7-month-old puppy was tortured. Now, Mobile County Animal Control needs your help to find the person who did it. Animal Control says someone shot the shepherd-hound mix in one of his legs, another was broken in several places and set on fire.


OMG WHAT! SET ON FIRE, SHOT AT :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------

